#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Orale Seks

## sheeba

Is dat nou toegestaan of niet. Begrijp er niets meer van
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Proud2beMuslim

As salaamu aleikoem wa ra7matullaahi wa barakatuh,

Insha'Allaah heb je hier wat aan, http://home.ansaar.nl/index.php?opti...ouwelijk-bloed

Fi amaniAllaah.:vrede:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Brother1

http://forums.maroc.nl/showthread.php?t=7252



Hier staat die topic ook al.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Brother1

http://forums.maroc.nl/showthread.php?t=7252



Hier staat die topic ook al.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Bilal abu Hajar

*Vraag*: Is het voor een vrouw toegestaan om haar mond te gebruiken bij het spelen met het geslachtsdeel (orale seks) van haar man en hetzelfde voor de man (om zijn mond te gebruiken bij het spelen met het geslachtsdeel van zijn vrouw)?



*Antwoord*: Ik zal op dit soort vragen antwoorden door te zeggen:



Dit behoort tot de daden van sommige dieren, zoals honden.



Wij hebben een algemene principe en dat is dat de Boodschapper (sal-Allaahu 'alayhe wa sallam) het ons verbood om op dieren te lijken in andere zaken dan waar wij het over hebben (orale seks); Zoals zijn verbod op het plaatsen van de knieën op de grond voor de handen (wanneer men soedjoed verricht) zoals de kameel[1] dat doet; En het rond kijken (tijdens het gebed) zoals een vos[2]; En het pikken (in de roekoe' en de soedjoed) zoals een kraai[3].



En aangezien het ook bekend is dat de Profeet (sal-Allaahu 'alayhe wa sallam) het ons verbood om op de ongelovigen te lijken, dan wordt er hieruit begrepen dat het een verbod is; Ook het bevestigen van wat besproken is over het na doen van dieren, vooral omdat waar ze bekend om staan hun ranzige natuur is; Dus met betrekking tot deze daad (orale seks), moet de Moslim hier ver boven staan en vrij zijn van het gelijken op de dieren.



Shaykh al-Albaanee

al-Fataawa al-Muhimmah - Page 709



Voetnoten:

[1] Shaykh al-Albaanee vermeld in "Sifatus-Salaah": «Wanneer iemand van jullie sazjdah verricht, dan moet hij niet neerknielen als een kameel, maar moet hij zijn handen voor zijn knieën plaatsen.» Overgeleverd door Abu Daawood, Tammaam in al-Fawaa.id, en an-Nasaa.ee in Sunan as-Sughraa en Sunan al-Kubraa (47/1) met een saheeh isnaad (keten van overlevering).



Men moet weten dat de manier om te verschillen van de kameel is door het plaatsen van de handen voor de knieën, omdat de kameel eerst de knieën plaatst; de knieën van een kameel bevinden zich in zijn voorbenen, zoals gedefinieerd wordt in Lisaan al-`Arab en andere Arabische boeken in de Arabische taal, en zoals genoemd is door at-Tahaawee in Mushkil al-Aathaar en Sharh Ma`aani al-Aathaar. Ook Imaam Qaasim as-Saraqustee (rahima-hullaah) verhaalt in Ghareeb al-Hadeeth (2/70/1-2), met een saheeh isnaad (keten van overlevering), de uitspraak van Abu Hurayrah, "Niemand moet neerknielen op de manier zoals een gevlucht kameel doet", en voegde er vervolgens aan toe, "Dit is in de sazjdah. Hij zegt dat men zich niet neer moet werpen als een gevluchte (of ongetemde) kameel dat doet, gehaast en zonder rust, maar hij moet met kalmte te neer gaan, door zijn handen als eerst te plaatsen, gevolgd door zijn knieën, en een beschrijvende marfoo` hadeeth is hierover overgeleverd." Vervolgens noemde hij de bovenstaande hadeeth.



[2] Shaykh al-Albaanee vermeld in "Sifatus-Salaah": Abu Hurayrah (radhi-yAllaahu 'anhu) zei: "Mijn dichte vriend (sal-Allaahu 'alayhe wa sallam) verbood mij van het pikken in mijn gebed zoals een jonge haan, (hij verbood mij) van het rondkijken als een vos, en van het neerhurken als een aap." Overgeleverd door Tayaalisee, Ahmad en Ibn Abee Shaybah; het is een hasan hadeeth, zoals ik uitgelegd heb in mijn voetnoten over al-Ahkaam (1348) door `Abdul Haqq Ishbeelee.



[3] Shaykh al-Albaanee vermeld in "Sifatus-Salaah": «Mocht deze man overlijden in deze staat, dan zou het sterven in een staat anders dan de godsdienst van Mohammed, [pikken in zijn gebed zoals een kraai bloed pikt]; degene die de roekoe' niet volledig verricht en in zijn soedjoed pikt, is als de hongerige persoon die een of twee dadels eet, welke hem helemaal niet van nut zijn.» Overgeleverd door Abu Ya`laa in zijn Musnad (340/3491/1), Aajurree in al-Arba`een, al-Bayhaqee, at-Tabaraanee (1/192/1), Diyaa' in al-Muntaqaa (276/1), Ibn `Asaakir (2/226/2, 414/1, 8/14/1, 76/2) met een hasan isnaad (keten van overlevering), en Ibn Khuzaymah verklaarde het saheeh (1/82/1). Ibn Battah heeft een ondersteunende overlevering voor het eerste deel van de hadeeth, minus de toevoeging, in al-Ibaanah (5/43/1).



Bron: http://www.fatwa-online.com/fataawa/...03/0091016.htm



Zie ook:



http://www.fatwa-online.com/fataawa/...03/0030726.htm
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Bilal abu Hajar

*Vraag*: Is het voor een vrouw toegestaan om haar mond te gebruiken bij het spelen met het geslachtsdeel (orale seks) van haar man en hetzelfde voor de man (om zijn mond te gebruiken bij het spelen met het geslachtsdeel van zijn vrouw)?



*Antwoord*: Ik zal op dit soort vragen antwoorden door te zeggen:



Dit behoort tot de daden van sommige dieren, zoals honden.



Wij hebben een algemene principe en dat is dat de Boodschapper (sal-Allaahu 'alayhe wa sallam) het ons verbood om op dieren te lijken in andere zaken dan waar wij het over hebben (orale seks); Zoals zijn verbod op het plaatsen van de knieën op de grond voor de handen (wanneer men soedjoed verricht) zoals de kameel[1] dat doet; En het rond kijken (tijdens het gebed) zoals een vos[2]; En het pikken (in de roekoe' en de soedjoed) zoals een kraai[3].



En aangezien het ook bekend is dat de Profeet (sal-Allaahu 'alayhe wa sallam) het ons verbood om op de ongelovigen te lijken, dan wordt er hieruit begrepen dat het een verbod is; Ook het bevestigen van wat besproken is over het na doen van dieren, vooral omdat waar ze bekend om staan hun ranzige natuur is; Dus met betrekking tot deze daad (orale seks), moet de Moslim hier ver boven staan en vrij zijn van het gelijken op de dieren.



Shaykh al-Albaanee

al-Fataawa al-Muhimmah - Page 709



Voetnoten:

[1] Shaykh al-Albaanee vermeld in "Sifatus-Salaah": «Wanneer iemand van jullie sazjdah verricht, dan moet hij niet neerknielen als een kameel, maar moet hij zijn handen voor zijn knieën plaatsen.» Overgeleverd door Abu Daawood, Tammaam in al-Fawaa.id, en an-Nasaa.ee in Sunan as-Sughraa en Sunan al-Kubraa (47/1) met een saheeh isnaad (keten van overlevering).



Men moet weten dat de manier om te verschillen van de kameel is door het plaatsen van de handen voor de knieën, omdat de kameel eerst de knieën plaatst; de knieën van een kameel bevinden zich in zijn voorbenen, zoals gedefinieerd wordt in Lisaan al-`Arab en andere Arabische boeken in de Arabische taal, en zoals genoemd is door at-Tahaawee in Mushkil al-Aathaar en Sharh Ma`aani al-Aathaar. Ook Imaam Qaasim as-Saraqustee (rahima-hullaah) verhaalt in Ghareeb al-Hadeeth (2/70/1-2), met een saheeh isnaad (keten van overlevering), de uitspraak van Abu Hurayrah, "Niemand moet neerknielen op de manier zoals een gevlucht kameel doet", en voegde er vervolgens aan toe, "Dit is in de sazjdah. Hij zegt dat men zich niet neer moet werpen als een gevluchte (of ongetemde) kameel dat doet, gehaast en zonder rust, maar hij moet met kalmte te neer gaan, door zijn handen als eerst te plaatsen, gevolgd door zijn knieën, en een beschrijvende marfoo` hadeeth is hierover overgeleverd." Vervolgens noemde hij de bovenstaande hadeeth.



[2] Shaykh al-Albaanee vermeld in "Sifatus-Salaah": Abu Hurayrah (radhi-yAllaahu 'anhu) zei: "Mijn dichte vriend (sal-Allaahu 'alayhe wa sallam) verbood mij van het pikken in mijn gebed zoals een jonge haan, (hij verbood mij) van het rondkijken als een vos, en van het neerhurken als een aap." Overgeleverd door Tayaalisee, Ahmad en Ibn Abee Shaybah; het is een hasan hadeeth, zoals ik uitgelegd heb in mijn voetnoten over al-Ahkaam (1348) door `Abdul Haqq Ishbeelee.



[3] Shaykh al-Albaanee vermeld in "Sifatus-Salaah": «Mocht deze man overlijden in deze staat, dan zou het sterven in een staat anders dan de godsdienst van Mohammed, [pikken in zijn gebed zoals een kraai bloed pikt]; degene die de roekoe' niet volledig verricht en in zijn soedjoed pikt, is als de hongerige persoon die een of twee dadels eet, welke hem helemaal niet van nut zijn.» Overgeleverd door Abu Ya`laa in zijn Musnad (340/3491/1), Aajurree in al-Arba`een, al-Bayhaqee, at-Tabaraanee (1/192/1), Diyaa' in al-Muntaqaa (276/1), Ibn `Asaakir (2/226/2, 414/1, 8/14/1, 76/2) met een hasan isnaad (keten van overlevering), en Ibn Khuzaymah verklaarde het saheeh (1/82/1). Ibn Battah heeft een ondersteunende overlevering voor het eerste deel van de hadeeth, minus de toevoeging, in al-Ibaanah (5/43/1).



Bron: http://www.fatwa-online.com/fataawa/...03/0091016.htm



Zie ook:



http://www.fatwa-online.com/fataawa/...03/0030726.htm
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Bilal abu Hajar

*Vraag*: Is het voor een vrouw toegestaan om haar mond te gebruiken bij het spelen met het geslachtsdeel (orale seks) van haar man en hetzelfde voor de man (om zijn mond te gebruiken bij het spelen met het geslachtsdeel van zijn vrouw)?



*Antwoord*: Ik zal op dit soort vragen antwoorden door te zeggen:



Dit behoort tot de daden van sommige dieren, zoals honden.



Wij hebben een algemene principe en dat is dat de Boodschapper (sal-Allaahu 'alayhe wa sallam) het ons verbood om op dieren te lijken in andere zaken dan waar wij het over hebben (orale seks); Zoals zijn verbod op het plaatsen van de knieën op de grond voor de handen (wanneer men soedjoed verricht) zoals de kameel[1] dat doet; En het rond kijken (tijdens het gebed) zoals een vos[2]; En het pikken (in de roekoe' en de soedjoed) zoals een kraai[3].



En aangezien het ook bekend is dat de Profeet (sal-Allaahu 'alayhe wa sallam) het ons verbood om op de ongelovigen te lijken, dan wordt er hieruit begrepen dat het een verbod is; Ook het bevestigen van wat besproken is over het na doen van dieren, vooral omdat waar ze bekend om staan hun ranzige natuur is; Dus met betrekking tot deze daad (orale seks), moet de Moslim hier ver boven staan en vrij zijn van het gelijken op de dieren.



Shaykh al-Albaanee

al-Fataawa al-Muhimmah - Page 709



Voetnoten:

[1] Shaykh al-Albaanee vermeld in "Sifatus-Salaah": «Wanneer iemand van jullie sazjdah verricht, dan moet hij niet neerknielen als een kameel, maar moet hij zijn handen voor zijn knieën plaatsen.» Overgeleverd door Abu Daawood, Tammaam in al-Fawaa.id, en an-Nasaa.ee in Sunan as-Sughraa en Sunan al-Kubraa (47/1) met een saheeh isnaad (keten van overlevering).



Men moet weten dat de manier om te verschillen van de kameel is door het plaatsen van de handen voor de knieën, omdat de kameel eerst de knieën plaatst; de knieën van een kameel bevinden zich in zijn voorbenen, zoals gedefinieerd wordt in Lisaan al-`Arab en andere Arabische boeken in de Arabische taal, en zoals genoemd is door at-Tahaawee in Mushkil al-Aathaar en Sharh Ma`aani al-Aathaar. Ook Imaam Qaasim as-Saraqustee (rahima-hullaah) verhaalt in Ghareeb al-Hadeeth (2/70/1-2), met een saheeh isnaad (keten van overlevering), de uitspraak van Abu Hurayrah, "Niemand moet neerknielen op de manier zoals een gevlucht kameel doet", en voegde er vervolgens aan toe, "Dit is in de sazjdah. Hij zegt dat men zich niet neer moet werpen als een gevluchte (of ongetemde) kameel dat doet, gehaast en zonder rust, maar hij moet met kalmte te neer gaan, door zijn handen als eerst te plaatsen, gevolgd door zijn knieën, en een beschrijvende marfoo` hadeeth is hierover overgeleverd." Vervolgens noemde hij de bovenstaande hadeeth.



[2] Shaykh al-Albaanee vermeld in "Sifatus-Salaah": Abu Hurayrah (radhi-yAllaahu 'anhu) zei: "Mijn dichte vriend (sal-Allaahu 'alayhe wa sallam) verbood mij van het pikken in mijn gebed zoals een jonge haan, (hij verbood mij) van het rondkijken als een vos, en van het neerhurken als een aap." Overgeleverd door Tayaalisee, Ahmad en Ibn Abee Shaybah; het is een hasan hadeeth, zoals ik uitgelegd heb in mijn voetnoten over al-Ahkaam (1348) door `Abdul Haqq Ishbeelee.



[3] Shaykh al-Albaanee vermeld in "Sifatus-Salaah": «Mocht deze man overlijden in deze staat, dan zou het sterven in een staat anders dan de godsdienst van Mohammed, [pikken in zijn gebed zoals een kraai bloed pikt]; degene die de roekoe' niet volledig verricht en in zijn soedjoed pikt, is als de hongerige persoon die een of twee dadels eet, welke hem helemaal niet van nut zijn.» Overgeleverd door Abu Ya`laa in zijn Musnad (340/3491/1), Aajurree in al-Arba`een, al-Bayhaqee, at-Tabaraanee (1/192/1), Diyaa' in al-Muntaqaa (276/1), Ibn `Asaakir (2/226/2, 414/1, 8/14/1, 76/2) met een hasan isnaad (keten van overlevering), en Ibn Khuzaymah verklaarde het saheeh (1/82/1). Ibn Battah heeft een ondersteunende overlevering voor het eerste deel van de hadeeth, minus de toevoeging, in al-Ibaanah (5/43/1).



Bron: http://www.fatwa-online.com/fataawa/...03/0091016.htm



Zie ook:



http://www.fatwa-online.com/fataawa/...03/0030726.htm
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Romaysazina

Als je het zo leest zou je denken dat het niet mag omdat je je niet als dieren mag gedragen.... maar aan de andere kant als dieren gemeenschap met elkaar hebben is er niks vriendelijks bij en likken ze elkaar niet maar het mannetje bijt het vrouwtje avchter in haar nek dat is bijna bij alle dieren zo
dus ja mag het nou wel of mag het nou niet??

----------


## Sjarlus

> *Vraag*: Is het voor een vrouw toegestaan om haar mond te gebruiken bij het spelen met het geslachtsdeel (orale seks) van haar man en hetzelfde voor de man (om zijn mond te gebruiken bij het spelen met het geslachtsdeel van zijn vrouw)?
> 
> 
> 
> *Antwoord*: Ik zal op dit soort vragen antwoorden door te zeggen:
> 
> 
> 
> Dit behoort tot de daden van sommige dieren, zoals honden.
> ...


Waarom hecht iemand met een IQ groter dan 80 ook maar de geringste waarde aan deze onvoorstelbare flauwekul? Serieus, kan iemand mij dat uitleggen? Orale seks is verboden want dieren en ongelovigen doen eraan. Godallemachtig wat een zwakzinnigheid, vandaar de verwijzing naar IQ>80.
De tekst is een belediging van ieders intelligentie. Waarom je laten beledigen?
En dan nog dat geleuter over kamelen. Sjonge jonge. Werkelijk.

----------


## Bilal abu Hajar

> Waarom hecht iemand met een IQ groter dan 80 ook maar de geringste waarde aan deze onvoorstelbare flauwekul? Serieus, kan iemand mij dat uitleggen? Orale seks is verboden want dieren en ongelovigen doen eraan. Godallemachtig wat een zwakzinnigheid, vandaar de verwijzing naar IQ>80.
> Een belediging van ieders intelligentie. Waarom je laten beledigen?
> En dan nog dat geleuter over kamelen. Sjonge jonge. Werkelijk.
> __________________
> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op www.maroc.nl/forums


Moslims worden aangespoord om niet op dieren te lijken en ze worden ook aangespoord om te verschillen - in uiterlijk en daden en vooral in overtuiging - van ongelovigen.

Wat betreft de kamelen, die overlevering gaat over hoe de knieling niet verricht zou moeten worden in het gebed, in dat deze niet behoort overeen te komen met de knieling van een kameel. Nu gaat het hier niet over het gebed maar over dat we niet op dieren moeten gelijken en daar is deze hadith die betrekking heeft op het gebed een voorbeeld van.

Wallahu a'lem

Wa salam
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Sjarlus

> [...]Moslims worden aangespoord om niet op dieren te lijken en ze worden ook aangespoord om te verschillen - in uiterlijk en daden en vooral in overtuiging - van ongelovigen.[...]


In het specifieke geval van dit topic gaat het om de vraag of moslims aan orale seks mogen doen. Het antwoord op deze vraag wordt door de fatwabakker afhankelijk gesteld van de vraag of ongelovigen en/of dieren aan orale seks doen. Het lijkt erop dat wanneer de koran of overleveringen geen direct uitsluitsel geven over de vraag of gedrag is toegestaan, vervolgens bepalend is of ongelovigen en/of dieren het gedrag vertonen (klopt mijn indruk?). Dit is idioot om verschillende redenen. 
Dieren doen helemaal niet aan orale seks. De wereldvreemde malloot van wie die fatwa afkomstig is, heeft het over honden. Weliswaar snuffelen honden af en toe aan elkaars anus, maar van orale seks is echt geen sprake. Maar ook al zouden dieren wel aan orale seks doen, wat dan nog? Wanneer een mens zich in sommige opzichten hetzelfde gedraagt als een dier (eten,drinken, poepen, rennen, neuken, springen) wil dat niet zeggen dat die mens op een dier probeert te lijken. 
Hetzelfde geldt, ietwat anders verwoord natuurlijk, voor ongelovigen en moslims. 99% van de gewoontes van moslims en ongelovigen valt samen. Die ene procent verschil zit hem erin dat moslims door hun geloof bepaald gedrag opgelegd krijgen of juist verboden wordt. Ongelovigen krijgen als groep niet op een dergelijke manier gedrag opgelegd. Het is van de zotte voor moslims om zich te spiegelen aan ongelovigen als groep. Vele ongelovigen drinken niet, vele ongelovigen doen niet aan orale seks. Hoe weet voornoemde wereldvreemde malloot dat 'de ongelovigen' aan orale seks doen? Zit-ie op Internet naar porno te kijken? En ten overvloede: wat dan nog dat ongelovigen aan orale seks doen? Ongelovigen dragen ook zonnebrillen. Moslims mogen geen zonnebrillen dragen? De Islam zegt niets over het rijden in auto's. Auto's zijn bedacht en ingevoerd door ongelovigen. Moslims mogen dus niet in auto's rijden want dan lijken ze op ongelovigen? Er zijn veel meer voorbeelden te verzinnen.

Je hoeft het met de algemene strekking van mijn betoogje helemaal niet eens te zijn (ongetwijfeld ben je het er ook niet mee eens). Het blijft voor mij ongelofelijk dat een weldenkende moslim op zijn/haar vraag of gedrag volgens de Islam is toegestaan, het antwoord accepteert van een aantoonbaar wereldvreemde malloot die e.e.a. laat afhangen van het gedrag van ongelovigen en dieren voor zover bekend bij zijn dikke duim. Hoe doen jullie (ik doel nu niet op alle moslims) dat? Ik zou het niet kunnen. Mijn verstand, gelovig of niet gelovig, zou onherroepelijk ingrijpen.
Reactie is langer uitgevallen dan ik in gedachten had.

----------


## Sjarlus

> *Vraag*: Is het voor een vrouw toegestaan om haar mond te gebruiken bij het spelen met het geslachtsdeel (orale seks) van haar man en hetzelfde voor de man (om zijn mond te gebruiken bij het spelen met het geslachtsdeel van zijn vrouw)?
> 
> *Antwoord*: Ik zal op dit soort vragen antwoorden door te zeggen:
> Dit behoort tot de daden van sommige dieren, zoals honden.[...]


Terzijde: denk jij dat sommige dieren, zoals honden, orale seks hebben omdat de Shaykh dat zegt of dacht jij altijd al dat honden aan orale seks doen?

----------


## Nefretitie

Ja het mag! Er is niets geks aan. Je moet genieten van elkaar zo schrijft islam voor, dus doe je ding als het goed voelt en geniet en voelt het niet okay doe je het niet.

In marokko is het heel normaal hier in nederland maken mensen zichzelf gek met regeltjes.

----------


## chirpy

En ook al zou de Islam het verbieden, dan nog is het geen reden niet te genieten van elkaar. De regels van de Islam zijn door onderdrukkende beroepsgelovigen, mullahs, imams enz in het leven geroepen om macht uit te oefenen. Ze verklaren die regels tot Gods woord en de domme goegemeente voelt zich schuldig. op zo'n manier duurt het nog erg lang voordat dat geloof volwassen wordt en de gelovigen idem dito. Wanneer je van elkaar houdt, dan is niets zondigs. Dergelijke gedachten komen op in perverse geesten.

----------


## VAN BELLE Jean Marc

Je moet eens goed doordenken over het antwoord dat hier gegeven wordt: De kern lijkt te zijn dat je NIET mag gelijken op dieren.

Dieren hebben normaal een snelle erectie en een snelle paringsdaad. Als koppel kun je samen gemakkelijk 3 tot 4 orgasmes elk hebben tijdens een tweetal uren vrijen, en als je elkaar echt bemint, kun je dat in een nacht gezamenlijk spreiden over een tiental uren.

Mechanische vibrators worden niet gebruikt door dieren, dus kun je je orale wens misschien combineren met vibrators daarvoor of daarna. 

Vervolgens, als men werkelijk de bedoeling heeft ver boven de dieren te staan, betekent dat ook dat je volgens Allah (ere zij hem) zeer creatief mag zijn in je seksuele belevingen. We zijn de enige diersoort die zo'n enorme motoriek heeft in zowel de vingers als (en nu kom ik op je bericht) als met onze mond. Het is niet voor niets dat we zo ver van de dierenwereld raken dat logopedisten (m/v) vier jaren moeten studeren omwille van de fijne motoriek van alle mond- en tongspieren.

Dus als je NIET wil gelijken op dieren, kun je gigantisch oraal spelen met elkaar. Maar je mag het niet simpel als de dieren uitvoeren, en volgens de Qor'aan mag je niet vies zijn van elkaar en mag je het niet al te vulgair uitvoeren. Dat betekent dat het uit je diepste zelf moet ontspruiten in de liefde die ontstaat tussen twee partners.

Om het te vergelijken met de opleiding tot priesters: Daar wordt geadviseerd dat priesters nooit alleen met een vrouw mogen zijn, omdat dit tot 'duivelse verleiding' leidt. Ik denk dat beide godsdiensten hier dicht bij elkaar liggen.

Als men vrij fundamentalistisch antwoord en het antwoord bevredigt je niet, moet je dieper gaan nadenken als mens. En dan moet je kijken of het overeenstemt met wat de grote profeten wilden zeggen om een zuivere mens-God-mens-relatie te bevorderen.

Geloof in de zuiverheid die rond ons is, en soms ook niet rond ons is. Maak het onderscheid in rust en onderscheidt het menselijke en dierlijke in je, maar ook met het volste respect naar andere levende wezens toe. 

Dieren beschouw ik zelf niet als minderen overigens, en daarvoor vind ik ook genoeg aanwijzingen in de Heilige Qor'an. Liefs!

----------


## Ready?

De mens is ook een dier hoor...

----------


## Taieeb

Salam wa3alaikoum,



Er is hier geen duidelijke bewijs over die het verbiedt!!

Sommigen geleerden zeggen dat het tot de daden behoort die afgeraden zijn! Maar of het el7oukm van el7araam krijgt is niet duidelijk.



En wij hebben een stelregel: Alles is toegestaan behalve datgene wat haram is verklaard met bewijs.



Dus als je samen van mening bent dat het niet haram is en je staat er open voor is jouw keus.



Salam wa3alaikoum.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Taieeb

Althans de mening volgt die ziet dat het niet tot de haram behoort!
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## touzani1

komt bovenstaande fatwa wel echt van shayk al albanie?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## maryam-861

> komt bovenstaande fatwa wel echt van shayk al albanie?


*je kan het nalezen op de site fatwa-online.com en het staat in:

Shaykh al-Albaanee
al-Fataawa al-Muhimmah - Page 709*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Het is meer dan duidelijk, waarom maken we het als mens moeilijk, waarom dit en waarom dat en waarom zus of zo? 

Soms lijkt het alsof de mens naar een ''moubarier'' zoekt om iets Halaal te verklaren :jammmer:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## muslima28

Goeie bewijs dat het haram is is er niet, en het achterwege laten betekent een zeer saaie huwelijk!

----------


## Eric de Blois

> Is dat nou toegestaan of niet. Begrijp er niets meer van


Iemand die zo'n vraag stelt, heeft vermoedelijk zelf behoefte aan orale sex, anders slaat die vraag nergens op. Het is triest dat mensen vanuit hun geloof zich vrijwillig laten beperken in hun vrijheid. Sheeba, orale sex moet je vooral doen als je dat wenst. Het is een natuurlijke, mooie en fijne bezigheid. Als God bestaat en ons heeft geschapen met al onze behoeften, hoort orale sex daar ook bij.

----------


## edem

Nou wie een dier na wil doen heeft de ultime vrij keus. Ongelovigen na te aappen be my guest. Maar wij moslims baseren ons niet alleen maar op al QURAAN maar trouwens ook op al Hadith en al athar" datgene wat bekend tussen ons moslims is. Trouwens ik weet wel dat onze ouders en voorouders dat niet deden. En porno is pas in de jaren 60 ontstaan. Wij moslims zijn veel te beschaafd om op een onreine te lijken of dat nou een hond of een varkken is.

----------


## naam

> Nou wie een dier na wil doen heeft de ultime vrij keus. Ongelovigen na te aappen be my guest. Maar wij moslims baseren ons niet alleen maar op al QURAAN maar trouwens ook op al Hadith en al athar" datgene wat bekend tussen ons moslims is. Trouwens ik weet wel dat onze ouders en voorouders dat niet deden. En porno is pas in de jaren 60 ontstaan. Wij moslims zijn veel te beschaafd om op een onreine te lijken of dat nou een hond of een varkken is.


Alleen mensen doen aan orale sex. Ik heb nog nooit honden of varkens elkaar zien pijpen of beffen. Die gewoon straight en doen alleen aan voortplanting. 
Jij wel?

----------


## edem

discution closed. Als u goed kijkt dan weet u dat men niet met de neuz in poep kan zitten. U wel??

----------


## HansOp

sheeba, pijpen is af en toe toegestaan. Ik hoop dat ik je voldoende genformeerd heb.

----------


## super ick

> Ongelovigen na te aappen .......
> Wij moslims .........zijn veel te beschaafd om


Kan het mis hebben maar volgens mij geef je met deze reactie juist aan dat je uiterst onbeschaaft en kortzichting bent. Daarnaast discrimineer je op basis van (on)geloof.

----------


## naam

> discution closed. Als u goed kijkt dan weet u dat men niet met de neuz in poep kan zitten. U wel??


Wat heeft dat met pijpen en beffen te maken? Ongelovigen en dieren poepen, ik zou ze inderdaad maar niet nadoen.  :hihi:

----------


## AbuMuwahid

Hier zijn wat enkele Fatawa over sexualiteit.





> Al-Hattab , (954H), van Maliki fiqh schreef :
> 
> “Sommige mensen hadden bezwaar tegen (het kijken naar de prive delen van je echtgenote), maar ik zeg: Hun bezwaar was vanuit een medische perspectief en niet vanuit een religieuze perspectief. Er is niets mis met dit, en het is niet afgeraden. Het is overgeleverd dat Imam Malik zei: “Er is niets mis met het kijken naar de vagina tijdens geslachtsgemeenschap”. En in een andere overlevering voegde hij eraan toe: “En om het te likken met de tong.” 
> 
> [Bron: "Mawahib Al-Jaleel", 3/406].





> At-Tabarani verhaald:
> 
> Ibn Sirien zei: “Abdullah Ibn Umar zou zijn vasten soms met seksueel gemeenschap verbreken”.
> 
> [Bron: "Al-Mu'jam Al-Kabir", 12/269].





> Imam abu yusuf verhaald:
> 
> “Ik vroeg aan Abu Hanifah over een man die de geslachtsdelen van zijn vrouw streelt en zijn vrouw die haar man’s geslachtsdelen streelt, om elkaar opgewonden te maken – is daar iets mis mee?” Hij zei: “Nee, ik hoop dat hun ajr (beloning) juist meer wordt!”
> 
> [Bron: "Hashiyah rad-Al-Mukhtar", 5/234].





> Bishr Al-Hafi zei: “Kennis verging tussen de dijen van vrouwen”. Sufyan At-Thawri zei: “Als een faqih trouwt dan is het alsof hij een oceaan op vaart, en als zijn kind wordt geboren dan is het alsof (zijn schip) breekt”. Hij zei ook: “Hij die van vrouwendijen houdt zal niet slagen”. 
> 
> [Bron: "Siyar A’lam An-Nubala", 6/585].





> Al-Bahoeti van de hanbali fiqh:
> 
> “Volgens de ahnaf; de meerderheid van de malikiyah en de bekende standpunt van de shafi’iyah is het toegestaan voor stellen om van elkaar te genieten zoals het kijken naar elkaars geslachtsdelen en het kussen ervan. Al-Qadhi van de hanabilah zei: “Het is toegestaan om de vagina van de vrouw te kussen alvorens de gemeenschap, en afgeraden daarna”.
> 
> [Bron: "Kishaf al-Qina", 5/209].





> Al-Qurtubi schreef in zikn tafsier:
> 
> “En Asbagh – een van onze (Maliki) geleerden – zei: “Het is toegestaan om (de vagina) met de tong te likken”.
> 
> [Bron: "Al-Jaami' li Ahkam Al-Qur'an", 12/232].

----------


## Siwaak_Takje

> Hier zijn wat enkele Fatawa over sexualiteit.



Vermeld er ook bij welke geleerden er niet akkoord over waren of het verboden en om welke redenen zij dit deden, want zoals je weet, is er over zulke onderwerpen vaak een meningsverschil onder de geleerden en jij hanteert hier nkel de ahadeeth die het wel toestaan. Zo mogen wij niet redeneren, broeder.
Door het verbod en gebod hierover te weten, zal het Inshaa'Allaah makkelijker zijn een conclusie te trekken.

Wa Baaraka Allaahu Feek voor het plaatsen van de bewijzen.

----------


## AbuMuwahid

> Vermeld er ook bij welke geleerden er niet akkoord over waren of het verboden en om welke redenen zij dit deden, want zoals je weet, is er over zulke onderwerpen vaak een meningsverschil onder de geleerden en jij hanteert hier nkel de ahadeeth die het wel toestaan. Zo mogen wij niet redeneren, broeder.
> Door het verbod en gebod hierover te weten, zal het Inshaa'Allaah makkelijker zijn een conclusie te trekken.
> 
> Wa Baaraka Allaahu Feek voor het plaatsen van de bewijzen.


Er staat toch bij welke imam/sheikh een uitspraak heeft gedaan, ik zag dat iemand van de broeders een bewijs had geplaatst dat het niet mocht dus ik dacht laat ik een paar fatwa's plaatsen dat het wel mag.. Ik ben geen geleerde om verder in te gaan op deze kwestie of om zaken uit te leggen, ik wou alleen aantonen dat er verschillende meningen zijn betreft dit onderwerp. Als iemand echt wil weten hoe het zit, dient men contact op te nemen met een geleerde en niet klakkeloos overnemen wat bepaalde mensen hier plaatsen.. 

Bovendien staat aan het eind van elke fatwa een referentie naar het boek waar desbetreffende fatwa is uitgehaald, dus mensen die oprecht gentereseerd zijn kunnen op zoek gaan naar 1 van die boeken en kunnen lezen wat de redenen zijn achter de meningen van deze Imams/Sheikhs..

Voor mij is dit onderwerp niet echt van belang m.a.w je kan je vrouw of man ook op andere manieren bevredigen.. Waarom perse zaken doen waar geen duidelijkheid over is.. 

Khair insha'Allah

----------

